

What Does The Future Hold For Subtitling Tech? - thehackernewers
http://www.technologeek.net/future-hold-subtitling-tech/

======
olgeni
A movie theater in Italy is actually using Epson Moverio glasses to show
subtitles (hopefully more will follow). No digital projector required :)

